# rebuilding old katana need help



## dragon29 (Jul 28, 2008)

i bought a foot locker at a auction it was locked when i got it home i picked the lock.  after opening i found a katana blade and some other war prizes.  the blade is in prefect condistion its not bent dented chiped or cracked,but its sharp really really sharp.  id like to rebuild it but i need help.  please help


----------



## dragon29 (Jul 30, 2008)

OK i get no one will help me with rebuilding the swords scabed or handle 

if you help me dirrectly at least give a web site that can help    


for those that think im planing on dishornoring the fallen soilders family by putting the sword up for sale well im not selling the sword


the owners family _*lived*_ in hiroshima


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 31, 2008)

*Dragon*, with the greatest of respect, we here have no idea who you are.  

We don't know what your craft skills are like and we have no idea what your personality is like.

Two posts are not enough to build up a picture of someone to decide whether to give them advice on working with a dangerous object, the provenance of which we are unaware.

Refitting and restoring a sword is not an amateur job.  It may well cost you a lot more money than you think to get it done properly but that is the advice I will give you.  As an example, the prices on this site are on the cheap side, cheap enough to make me wonder about the quality http://www.wildroad.com/swords/

A cautionary word is that if this sword is a genuine 'heirloom' shinken rather than a gunto then the Japanese government may well be interested in getting it back.  The family also may have such an interest.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 31, 2008)

In Japan holding on to swords and other war like objects that were used is an ill omen. It is thought that the spirit of the dead warriors live inside the objects. Also this applies to used Kamidana(the little wooden house for deity)and other items.


----------



## chinto (Aug 1, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> *Dragon*, with the greatest of respect, we here have no idea who you are.
> 
> We don't know what your craft skills are like and we have no idea what your personality is like.
> 
> ...


that is true but remember that you have no legal duty if you are in the USA to surrender the weapon if you do not wish to! It was lawfully obtained.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Aug 1, 2008)

Dragon29, contact Wally Hayes in CANADA close to Ottawa he is an amazing bladesmith and specializes in swords.
later
Jason Arnold
CANADA


----------

